# need career advice



## volcano (Nov 23, 2008)

ive decided to go back to college to get my bachelors degree. i already have an associates degree in electrical engineering. the degree is not that useful, and i havent had luck in the field. 
ive decided to into computer science. but im not sure what i want to do with it. i enjoy building pc's, troubleshooting, working with hardware, things like that. also play with cell phone tech, and various electronics.
i think i would like to be a systems analyst. software, programming and things like that seem kind of boring to me. what kind of field would be good for me?

also im having to take my classes online. do companies still respect your degree if you do that? im going to get certifications also. i want to be able to get at least an entry level job when i finish.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

I have typically found that anyone with a talent for electrical or mechanical engineering always does well in networking.

Unless you work for a small company as a programmer you fast get to hate living like a battery hen writing the same component over and over again for some faceless software architect to put together.


----------



## JohnnyDollar (Sep 29, 2008)

volcano said:


> ive decided to go back to college to get my bachelors degree. i already have an associates degree in electrical engineering. the degree is not that useful, and i havent had luck in the field.
> ive decided to into computer science. but im not sure what i want to do with it. i enjoy building pc's, troubleshooting, working with hardware, things like that. also play with cell phone tech, and various electronics.
> i think i would like to be a systems analyst. software, programming and things like that seem kind of boring to me. what kind of field would be good for me?
> 
> also im having to take my classes online. do companies still respect your degree if you do that? im going to get certifications also. i want to be able to get at least an entry level job when i finish.


Another degree that you could look at would be computer information systems which would probably have more to do with systems analyst than a programming degree. As far as getting an online degree you just want to make sure that the school is accredited. The best bet is to stick with a known, reputable university or college that is offering online/distance learning.


----------



## oliverhicks (Oct 5, 2009)

Good that you have decided to pursue the subject that interests you. But then if you are are not looking to study anything that involves software or programming, I believe a Computer networking degree would be ideal for you instead of a CS degree which is involved with software and programming. And don’t worry about the recognition of online degrees. Nowadays, potential employers acknowledge and respect online degree programs. In fact most employers concede that it takes a great deal of commitment and determination to succeed at an online degree. You just need to make sure that you are getting it from an accredited college.


----------



## perce (Sep 18, 2009)

Networking could be a great option for you if you want to try.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with some of the posts but I wouldn't suggest getting an online degree for networking. This is a skill that needs to be learn on campus. You need to learn to know how to put together/configure/troubleshoot networks. There's no better way to learn that unless you're actually doing it. 

Skip online degrees unless you go for business or something more theoretical.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

volcano said:


> ive decided to go back to college to get my bachelors degree. i already have an associates degree in electrical engineering. the degree is not that useful, and i havent had luck in the field.
> ive decided to into computer science. but im not sure what i want to do with it. i enjoy building pc's, troubleshooting, working with hardware, things like that. also play with cell phone tech, and various electronics.
> i think i would like to be a systems analyst. software, programming and things like that seem kind of boring to me. what kind of field would be good for me?
> 
> also im having to take my classes online. do companies still respect your degree if you do that? im going to get certifications also. i want to be able to get at least an entry level job when i finish.


Get a bachelors degree in Engineering.. Associate degree nowadays is not enough.. But if you want to jump into networking, Go for computer system Engineering..


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

blackbeagle said:


> I agree with some of the posts but I wouldn't suggest getting an online degree for networking. This is a skill that needs to be learn on campus. You need to learn to know how to put together/configure/troubleshoot networks. There's no better way to learn that unless you're actually doing it.
> 
> Skip online degrees unless you go for business or something more theoretical.


100% right.. Campus contains laboratories.. Which are essential to attain the technical degree... There can be a group study.. You can approach your teacher whenever needed.. Also you can take help from your seniors..


----------

